# upgrade help (urgent)



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

hey all,

I am upgrading my system for gaming and gaming only. 
i decided two config to upgrade y system (Intel & AMD) Let me know your view and give rate on one of this ( please must specify reason why you selecting this build). and if you have another build then please let me know (but procy must be AMD 1055t or Intel I7 950)

*Intel Build* *Cost Approx 57000/-*
Intel i7 950 
Asus SABERTOOTH X58
3 X 2 GB corsair DDR3 1333 MHz (need suggestion)
AMD Radeon HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 256Bit
PSU Corsair TX750W 
Cooler Master V8

OR 

*AMD Build * *Cost Approx 45000/-*
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125 W
MSI 890FXA-GD70
Corsair Value DUAL - DDR3  1x2GB 1333MHz Rs. 2,100 (*4) = 8GB
AMD Radeon™ HD 6850 Graphics 1 GB GDDR5 127W
PSU Corsair TX750W 
Cooler Master V8

as i found I7 950 is much better then AMD 1055t (not an intel fanbody, i am using AMD from last 8 years. but i have tested a system at my friend's room. it was Intel It 950)

i need your help to decide* =>* will intel Build worth to spend approx *10000/- *more to invest. or should i add 10000/- again in AMD Build to Add more/Good Memory or High GPU.

as we all are know, AMD and Intel are going to updated socket very soon (First Q 2011).
i know this build can help me approx 3 year, if required then i can add additional 6/8 GB Memory and 1 GPU.

i cannot wait till 2011 March. i need to decide now.

Please help me to take decision and please suggest good reason.

Thanks & Regards
bhupesh


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

since u want for *gamin n gamin only* even a normal dual core wud suffice!!But since u wanna go for more cores then 1055T is more than enuf n the cash u save can be put in for a better GPU!!


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> since u want for *gamin n gamin only* even a normal dual core wud suffice!!But since u wanna go for more cores then 1055T is more than enuf n the cash u save can be put in for a better GPU!!




is not AMD Radeon™ HD 6850 Graphics 1 GB GDDR5 127W good
and i dont thing that C2D or dual core will run advance game. one more thing brother, i will not be able to upgrade CPU/MOBO in next 3-4 year. but i can only add additional Memory and GPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

what happened to your current phenom 1090t. it is better than 1055t and also your hd5870 is much better than 6850.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^..I didn't even c tht config in his sig!!Y is he downgrading?:C_surprised:


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what happened to your current phenom 1090t. it is better than 1055t and also your hd5870 is much better than 6850.



hey bro,

i am not downgrading and my system is giving me unbelievable performance.

but i am looking for another system, as i am system admin and i always required more system for my LAB (At Home).

can you please give me ur suggestion that will Rs 10000/- worth to go with Intel.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Go with amd since you wont notice much difference in performance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh...k!!
"i dont thing that C2D or dual core will run advance game" : I dun think u r right abt it!Almost all the games *till date* don't need more than 2 cores!!So if u get a dual core with a high clock speed its more than enuf for *gaming*!But for other CPU needy stuff u mite wanna look into quad or hexa cores!!


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> hey bro,
> 
> i am not downgrading and my system is giving me unbelievable performance.
> 
> ...



and hows the mobo, Is MSI good


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup!!Actually all of 'em(MSI,Gigabyte,Biostar) r good!!


----------



## pegasus (Oct 29, 2010)

Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

I feel you should get an X58 setup if you afford it.

Intel i7 950
Asus SABERTOOTH X58 (price below 13K i heard :O)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 review
Asus Sabertooth X58 motherboard Review
3 X 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz/1600Mhz (eg Corsair XMS3 6GB kit)
AMD Radeon HD6850 1 GB GDDR5 256Bit (available?)
Corsair TX750W (get Corsair HX750 if possible)
Noctua U12P SE2 cpu cooler


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

^^+1
950 is far better than 1055t.

also TX650 is more than sufficient...even VX550W will do..750w is a great overkill.
get MSI X58 PRO-E @ 10.5k instead and change GFX Card to HD6870 @ 14.6k when available. this combo will be better for gaming..
for ram look at G.Skill or corsair.

also tell which cabinet you have..


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 29, 2010)

pegasus said:


> Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> I feel you should get an X58 setup if you afford it.
> 
> ...




yes, i know its really a good build. but it cost me 10000/- more then AMD (here i am not able to decide that will this worth or should i spend 10000/- in AMD build for SSD, more memory or Another GPU "Multi GPU").
AMD Radeon HD6850 1 GB GDDR5 256Bit is available (Approx 200$) and if i order then it may take approx 7 day to reach indore (MP)

Thanks



ssb1551 said:


> Yup!!Actually all of 'em(MSI,Gigabyte,Biostar) r good!!



Is Biostar good as Compare to MSI or ASUS or Giga? because i checked that board and found not at all god quality.
might be i am wrong.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^+1
> 950 is far better than 1055t.
> 
> also TX650 is more than sufficient...even VX550W will do..750w is a great overkill.
> ...



*Hi Bro,

is not Asus SABERTOOTH X58 better then MSI X58 PRO-E, but let me know your view on this.*



ssb1551 said:


> Oh...k!!
> "i dont thing that C2D or dual core will run advance game" : I dun think u r right abt it!Almost all the games *till date* don't need more than 2 cores!!So if u get a dual core with a high clock speed its more than enuf for *gaming*!But for other CPU needy stuff u mite wanna look into quad or hexa cores!!



Yes, Right
But i am thinking as per next 3 year, because i do not have much money to upgrade next year again.

but, You are right here, C2D is enough now day. but i am thinking as next three year.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

^^for gaming you need a more feature rich mobo or better gfx card?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^..*Jas* duncha think Athlon II X4 635 is more than enuf for games to come out in next 3 yrs provided GPU is damn good??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

^^950 is way ahead and much more futureproof.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2010)

i Wont spend Much More on processor If i were only going for Gaming !! Spending more on Graphics Card !

Core i5 760 
Msi P55-GD65
4GB 1600 ripjaws (gskill)
Corsair H70 cooler 
HD 6870 X 2 [ Only 30K ] - Kills Every Game on the Row 

HD 6870 CFx is lot better than HD 6850 Cfx !! Overclocking Wudn't be problem for i5 760


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

^^nice one!
get corsair TX750W for this rig @ 7k


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> i Wont spend Much More on processor If i were only going for Gaming !! Spending more on Graphics Card !
> 
> Core i5 760
> Msi P55-GD65
> ...



damnBADconfig. nice one. & it should be a Crysis 2 killer.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> damnBADconfig. nice one. & it should be a Crysis 2 killer.



I Heard that CRYSIS 2 is low on graphics engine compared to crysis  ! thanks bro .

I am still using GTX 260 , is still kicking all the games @ full HD !!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wats Crysis Warhead?I tot it was Crysis 2!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Wats Crysis Warhead?I tot it was Crysis 2!!



actually Warhead can be taken as a standalone Expansion pack of Crysis.


----------



## mavihs (Oct 31, 2010)

@OP
i suggest & wait for 1.5 months as the AMD Radeon 6900 series is going to be released!!!
also i suggest filling up the questionnaire!!!


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 1, 2010)

mavihs said:


> @OP
> i suggest & wait for 1.5 months as the AMD Radeon 6900 series is going to be released!!!
> also i suggest filling up the questionnaire!!!



i can't wait, because if i wait for GPU then i must wait for Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer.

can you please let me know which build is good.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^for gaming you need a more feature rich mobo or better gfx card?



For gaming you prefer a stock gfx card that atleast does the job or mobo put together by a toddler with no quality control and that can eventually fail and end up taking rounds with service centres?hmm? 

The only near decent from MSI I've seen is Msi P55-GD80. GD55 and 65 is utter crap. MSI x58-e is a sad board that fails you when you're using all the memory+ pcie slots. Biostar has no quality control and most likely they will go back to the good ol' days of wafer thin boards. Potato chips, anyone? 

i7+ sabertooth rig by a mile- good enough board with good enough performance. If you have to save money, don't buy a cooler now. You're better off wiping out the thermal paste from the stock cooler and use something like older mx-2, mx-3 (If you can get it) or ocz freeze.

As for the 10k question- its not everyday that you can buy a pc. You're going to keep it for what? 3-4 years in average? I believe this should answer your question.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 1, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> i can't wait, because if i wait for GPU then i must wait for Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer.
> 
> can you please let me know which build is good.



If u can't wait then go for HD6850!!


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for your help, i have decided AMD Phenom II X6 1055t

now, i am looking for mobo
*ASUS M4A89GTD OR MSI 890FXA-GD70 for AMD Phenom II X6 1055t.*

i am not going to overclock, but ill use multipal GPU (crossfire) and at present, ill add approx 4 GB Memory, but in future, ill upgrade memory upto 16 GB (it will be required for Virtual Machine if i testing on this).

Please let me know your view or suggest me good mobo within 10000/- Approx


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> For gaming you prefer a stock gfx card that atleast does the job or mobo put together by a toddler with no quality control and that can eventually fail and end up taking rounds with service centres?hmm?
> 
> The only near decent from MSI I've seen is Msi P55-GD80. GD55 and 65 is utter crap. MSI x58-e is a sad board that fails you when you're using all the memory+ pcie slots. Biostar has no quality control and most likely they will go back to the good ol' days of wafer thin boards. Potato chips, anyone?
> 
> ...




any review of those msi boards??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 1, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> ASUS M4A89GTD OR MSI 890FXA-GD70 for AMD Phenom II X6 1055t.



No experience with asus board- nor msi yet. Consider Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help, i have decided AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
> 
> ...



I answered it in the new thread check that out...


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey,


after checking few review and boards, i decide with ASUS

now, i decide those config

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
8 GB (4 GB * 2 ) memory Corsair

i already has
500 GB HDD
DVD Writer
22" Monitor
zebronics ZEB - 500 W Power Supply Is this sufficient
system cabinet

and ill buy a good GPU letter. and if required then ill upgrade ram to 16 GB in future (For Virtual machines).

let me know your view on this


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

Plz dun go for Zebronics PSU!!Go for reliable ones like Corsair,Gigabyte,Seasonic n so on!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 2, 2010)

^^agreed. Corsairs have better offerings and good performance too...

and the config is good..


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks to you all,

i finalized my config as:
*
AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
8 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 Memory*

ill buy ATI 6870 GDDR5 1 GB 256 Bit after two month. i place order on today evening.

Thanks 
Bhupesh


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats in advance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

Plz let us know how much u get 6850 for!!


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 8, 2010)

Radeon HD 6870 on M4A89GTD (need view)



ssb1551 said:


> Plz let us know how much u get 6850 for!!



i am getting Radeon HD 6870 1 GB in 11440/- from US.

my friend is coming and he will bring this card for me.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow!!6870 for arnd 11.5k!!DAMN!..Sweet Pricin!!


----------

